# 56 gallon redo



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

redid 56 gallon tank, took out ecocomplete, replaces with pool filter sand, 100 lbs, eheim 2217 cansiter filter, t5 ho lighting, driftwood with 2 java ferns attached to it, 1 big java fern, 3 crypt wendyt, several stems of rotela roundtundfdia, 3 willow hydro, 2 stems of ludgwina, and 2 patches of ricca, moss ball fish undecided at the moment


night time pic better looking i think


----------



## knoids (Jun 11, 2012)

this looks awesome


----------



## knoids (Jun 11, 2012)

are there any fish in it?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

nope empty right now waiting on fish


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice Rob..great job..your gonna be a scaper yet my friend..keep it up..cant wait to watch that riccia and crypts come in

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks awesome rob!!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

magnifico


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got some fish today, got 3-4 more to go heres the blue flame gouramis and the sunset dwarf gouramis


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Looks really really awesome now!!!*old dude

my .02


----------

